# Yum update on 1and1 VPS



## leglessmatt (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi,

My first post here! hello 

Hope you can help - I'm new to VPS hosting and currently have a new 1and1 VPS running Centos. 

I've just run a yum update on openssl as it was running the 1.0.1e version 5.4, rebooted and all seems to be patched ok (none of my sites use ssl, but the plesk pannel uses it).

My question is - should I be running yum update to keep ALL packages on the system up to date - the vps has parallels plesk installed and I ensure that is running the latest version, but is that enough and the correct way to keep the system updated?

Im thinking 1and1 may edit the config files for various packages, so updating then 'manually' via yum may break something inportant...

I've had a search aroung here (and Google!) but not come up with anything solid - 1and1 basically try and sell managed vps if any questions are not straightforward!

Appologies if my question sounds dumb (I understand the importance of keeping software updated), im just thinking if yum is the 'expected' method from 1and1...Im thining server management may not be my area of expertise! 

thanks for any assistance,

Matt


----------



## OffshoreBox (Apr 15, 2014)

You should keep all packages up to date with yum. It shouldn't break anything.


----------



## peterw (Apr 15, 2014)

leglessmatt said:


> My question is - should I be running yum update to keep ALL packages on the system up to date - the vps has parallels plesk installed and I ensure that is running the latest version, but is that enough and the correct way to keep the system updated?
> 
> Im thinking 1and1 may edit the config files for various packages, so updating then 'manually' via yum may break something inportant...


You can savely run all updates.


----------



## jarland (Apr 21, 2014)

"the vps has parallels plesk"


Followed by suggestions that updating is safe. I sense fun times ahead.


Good luck with plesk. If you look at it wrong it breaks, and when it breaks it breaks bad.


----------



## datarealm (Apr 22, 2014)

jarland said:


> Good luck with plesk. If you look at it wrong it breaks, and when it breaks it breaks bad.



Something breaking bad is the foundation to an excellent learning experience!


----------



## GelHost (Apr 22, 2014)

datarealm said:


> Something breaking bad is the foundation to an excellent learning experience!



I agree with this 100%


----------



## RLT (Apr 22, 2014)

And many gallons of coffee for days with no sleep.


----------

